# Which Side of the Bed Is "Yours?"



## tripod (Jun 18, 2016)

Standing at the foot of the bed and facing the head, which side of the bed is yours? Ever switch? Change with different partners? Why?


----------



## rockon (May 18, 2016)

ALL of it, including the blanket! (Happily single) :smile2:


----------



## EunuchMonk (Jan 3, 2016)

^ same


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

Left. We switch a couple of times a year. Yes - well, if it's their bed, they can choose ...


----------



## CharlieParker (Aug 15, 2012)

Right side. The other questions do not compute.


----------



## Emerging Buddhist (Apr 7, 2016)

CharlieParker said:


> Right side. The other questions do not compute.


Another vote for the right side... probably because in every bedroom the windows have always been toward that side and I am an open-window sleeper, even in winter.


----------



## sixty-eight (Oct 2, 2015)

rockon said:


> ALL of it, including the blanket! (Happily single) :smile2:


Me too! The whole thing, all for me :grin2:

if i gravitate towards any side it's the right, the kids like to climb in on the left in the middle of the night.


----------



## MrsAldi (Apr 15, 2016)

*Re: Which Side of the Bed Is &quot;Yours?&quot;*

It didn't matter to me until I met my husband, he claimed the right side! 
Although, I wonder is the side men pick, is it the one closest to the door? 
In hotels, my husband always chooses the side where the door is, like a protective instinct or something, in case of intruders perhaps. 

Sent from my B1-730HD using Tapatalk


----------



## CharlieParker (Aug 15, 2012)

Our house Upstate has a steeply pitched roof. I can't get to my side of the bed without ducking and occasionally hitting my head on the rafters. My shorter wife offered to take that side when there, nope not happening.


----------



## Emerging Buddhist (Apr 7, 2016)

*Re: Which Side of the Bed Is &quot;Yours?&quot;*



MrsAldi said:


> It didn't matter to me until I met my husband, he claimed the right side!
> Although, I wonder is the side men pick, is it the one closest to the door?
> In hotels, my husband always chooses the side where the door is, like a protective instinct or something, in case of intruders perhaps.
> 
> Sent from my B1-730HD using Tapatalk


Guilty...:grin2:


----------



## tripod (Jun 18, 2016)

I'm a right side of bed person now. (Slept on the left side with the ex.) Sometimes my wife and I will change around, but very seldom. I just wondered how these things get sorted out. I don't believe conscious decisions or any communication took place about it.


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

I sleep on the left side. How it came to that, I think it was just more comfortable at the time for my W to curl up on me lying on her right side. It is strange though, whenever we go away, we instinctively go to our side of the bed. Gonna *** things up next time we go out and take over the right side :cussing::whip::2gunsfiring_v1::woohoo:


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*I'm "left" to moderate in my politics, and also on the choice of my side of the bed!

"Moderate" in that I've been roundly accused of moving into the center of the bed, either for mutual "hanky-panky" or for muchly needed sleep!

As of now, I have the whole damned bed to myself and am enjoying it immensely!*
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

We switched every year. Every year, I would be making the bed one morning and there would come my husband. With a petulant tone, he would announce that he wanted *that* side of the bed (my side) with the clear intonation that he was being deprived of the better side.

In year 24, he made his visit with accompanying announcement and I informed him that I didn't care which side I slept on but this had gone on long enough. He was to pick one side with the knowledge that it would be *his* side forever more. He was gobsmacked! He had no idea that he had been pulling that stunt _every year_.


----------



## 225985 (Dec 29, 2015)

Top side.


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

It's entirely a matter of climate control, and the location of the air vent. In winter, she wants the left side, where the heat blows on her. In summer, it's too cold there, so she wants the right. I prefer to be cooler, so it works for both of us.


----------



## 225985 (Dec 29, 2015)

Married but Happy said:


> It's entirely a matter of climate control, and the location of the air vent. In winter, she wants the left side, where the heat blows on her. In summer, it's too cold there, so she wants the right. I prefer to be cooler, so it works for both of us.




Funny. That is the first thing Mrs Blue looks for before choosing the side in a hotel room. The AC vent. 

I try to use the logical argument that we just pick the same side as at home. Nope.


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

The one the cat let's me have.


----------



## MJJEAN (Jun 26, 2015)

tripod said:


> Standing at the foot of the bed and facing the head, which side of the bed is yours? Ever switch? Change with different partners? Why?


Currently, the left side is mine. We seem to randomly switch without rhyme or reason.

I didn't generally sleep next to previous partners as most were FWB and sleeping in the same bed after sex is fairly intimate, but when I was too tired or buzzed to safely drive home I would sleep waaaay over on whatever side my partner wasn't using.


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

My side of the bed is the one that is not directly under the ceiling fan or directly aligned with the air conditioner. You can spot it by the extra blanket. Perhaps we aren't thermally compatible.


----------



## rockon (May 18, 2016)

Emerging Buddhist said:


> I am an open-window sleeper


I'd like to see that in Florida in the summer time! :laugh:


----------



## Satya (Jun 22, 2012)

Right side. 

Come to think of it, I have always been on the right side, except when divorced/single, then I was on the left.


----------



## TX-SC (Aug 25, 2015)

Right side


----------



## DustyDog (Jul 12, 2016)

Wife would randomly select one bedside table upon which to pile her reading, water, dog treats, etc...so the other side defaulted to mine. Has been either side, depending on which house, staying in a cabin, etc.

Were I to select a side now, it would be the one I nominally already have, simply because there's less doggy paraphernalia on the floor between the door and this side of the bed, which would be "left".

OTOH, with the doggy paraphernalia and doggy smell permeating the room, I tend to sleep on the sofa in the living room anyway.


----------



## Emerging Buddhist (Apr 7, 2016)

rockon said:


> I'd like to see that in Florida in the summer time! :laugh:


Probably why I currently live more to the North and West!:wink2:


----------



## NotEasy (Apr 19, 2015)

I give my wife the side with the shortest safest walk to the toilet. She sometimes bumps into things when getting up at night. At the moment that puts me on the left side. But it swaps when we migrate between the master bedroom and another bedroom each summer/winter.


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

There is a also a subtle, but important benefit to periodically switching sides (beyond move even mattress wear). That's the maintenance of ambidexterity in love-making skills.


----------



## alexm (Nov 29, 2008)

tripod said:


> Standing at the foot of the bed and facing the head, which side of the bed is yours? Ever switch? Change with different partners? Why?


The wrong side!

I was always on the right side, as per your description. Even when single and sleeping alone, I stayed on that side.

My wife claimed it when we moved in together :grin2: I'm still not used to it!


----------



## Daisy12 (Jul 10, 2016)

Right side for me.

Sent from my D2206 using Tapatalk


----------



## CharlieParker (Aug 15, 2012)

Married but Happy said:


> There is a also a subtle, but important benefit to periodically switching sides (beyond move even mattress wear). That's the maintenance of ambidexterity in love-making skills.


I'm a total right hander, and a total putz with the left hand. Except I can only get her off manually with my left hand, totally related to sides of the bed.


----------



## CH (May 18, 2010)

The side my wife isn't sleeping on....


----------



## happy2gether (Dec 6, 2015)

Left side, I started as a teen when I got my first queen sized bed because the TV was on that side of my room. When my wife and I started dating she just took the right side. We've tried switching at hotels and such, but neither of us get comfortable that way. I sleep on my right side and she sleeps on her left, and over the years we have gotten so used to our backs touching that if one of us is away for the night we BOTH end up putting a pillow under the covers to back up against.


----------



## Wolf1974 (Feb 19, 2014)

Doesn't matter what side I start on always end up on the side where the naked woman is next to me anyway


----------



## memyselfandi (Jan 10, 2012)

One of the first things my hubby asked me when we moved in together was, "What side of the bed would you like?"

I've always preferred the left side. His reply was, "Good, I get the door side..if someone breaks in..I can be the first to run out.."


----------



## tropicalbeachiwish (Jun 1, 2016)

memyselfandi said:


> One of the first things my hubby asked me when we moved in together was, "What side of the bed would you like?"
> 
> I've always preferred the left side. His reply was, "Good, I get the door side..if someone breaks in..I can be the first to run out.."


LOL. Well, at least you know you're on your own! 

I sleep on the left side. Always. No matter where we are. Even if I travel by myself, I sleep on the left. Not in the middle. 

Now it's the opposite when we make our own customized sub sandwiches. We put together the sub, then wrap them in foil. Then when I pop them in the oven, I say "My sub is on the right side. You'll remember that because I'm always right!". Ha! :grin2:


----------



## PhillyGuy13 (Nov 29, 2013)

at home I sleep on the right side, closest to the door. If we are away, I always sleep closest to the door, regardless of side, been this way since we first started dating.

This is so if a serial killer comes in while we sleep I can protect her. Or at least give her time to escape as I'm getting carved up.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## aine (Feb 15, 2014)

*Re: Which Side of the Bed Is &quot;Yours?&quot;*



MrsAldi said:


> It didn't matter to me until I met my husband, he claimed the right side!
> Although, I wonder is the side men pick, is it the one closest to the door?
> In hotels, my husband always chooses the side where the door is, like a protective instinct or something, in case of intruders perhaps.
> 
> Sent from my B1-730HD using Tapatalk


MY H too, sleeps on right, nearest the door


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

One other thing to take into consideration. I like to sleep on my right side and my W likes to sleep on her left side, so it just happened that the side of the bed we sleep on has us facing away from each other. This is actually a positive, no one wants to get hit with a dose of dragon breathe in the middle of the night!


----------

